# Galaxy Nexus, Google Now and "The Bug" (Disable Google Now/Swipe up)



## czt (Aug 5, 2012)

*Google! Please FIX this, I'll prefer if I can keep the nice voice recognition without having to disable everything.*
**A Workaround/Fix is described at the bottom of this post* *but this fix will replace jelly bean voice recognition with ICS one**

First of all! Greetings fellow life forms.









One thing please, if you can't reproduce the problem, don't come swinging swords towards me in anger.
I'm not being rude, I just want the confirmation if someone else out there is having the same problem as me.
I wouldn't be posting this if I wasn't having a problem.

Well, coming straight to point, following are the steps to reproduce the problem:
1- Get your phone in landscape mode, just tilt it horizontally until its in such a position where an application auto rotates.
2- Enter an application, say settings for example.
3- Now enter another option there, like wifi or something else.
4- And now you'll have to hit "back" button rapidly(with a little bit more speed), until you are back on the homescreen.
5- You'll notice that as soon as you get to the home screen and UI rotates to the default(portrait), there will be vibration and google now will be opened automatically. Sometimes this happens even while pressing back button in a normal way.
6- You'll have to give it some tires if you aren't "successful" at first.

I don't understand why it behaves like this? I'm coming back from go sms, this happens. I'm closing settings, this happens again.
This isn't supposed to happen, right?









*Device: *
Galaxy Nexus GSM
*OS:*
Jelly Bean 4.1.1
*Tested ROMS:*
Team Inferno's Jellybelly v3, Jelly bean OTA yakju, Jelly bean Google IO preview, Bugless Beast 4.1.x, Jelly Bean 4.1.1 Factory Image.
Same problem everywhere.

Can anyone else confirm this? If so, is there a fix for this?
(*Confirmed* & Workaround available)
*Is there a way I can remove/disable this google now thingie for good?*
(Look out belowwwww







)

Thank you.

P.S I wasn't sure where to post this so my apologies.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1-* Install _Root Explorer Lite_
*2-* Go to *system/app* using Root Explorer Lite
*3-* Rename Velvet.apk to something like "Velvet.apk.bak" so you can revert back if you want.
*4-* Now search and extract "GoogleQuickSearchBox.apk" and "VoiceSearch.apk" from ICS gapps flashable zip
*5-* Rename GoogleQuickSearchBox.apk to Velvet.apk and paste it in system/app, and paste VoiceSearch.apk as it is.
*6-* Set *Permissions* for "Velvet.apk" and "VoiceSearch.apk" to rw-r-r- (Owner: Read/Write, Group: Read, Others: Read)
*7-* Reboot and you're good to go, your search/voice search is back to ICS version and Swipe up feature will be gone. (Search bar looks will still be Jelly bean like, not ICS)

Required Files can be downloaded from here, no need to search:
http://www.mediafire...zzvlpsyydxyx81x

**** Those who can't find "Velvet.apk" in system/app, just keep an eye for an app which has an icon with small "g" on it(small g of google). Note the name of that app.
Then you can rename the "GoogleQuickSearchBox.apk" from ICS gapps accordingly.

*Now, reason for doing this is because the bug bothers some of us, as not every human being has same preferences so there should be freedom of choice. You can use this as a workaround until google fixes this.

*Use it at your own risk and make a Nandroid before doing this, just to be on the safe side.*

Goodluck and Peace to you all.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Confirmed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sonicxml (Oct 1, 2011)

I think this is because you may be swiping up from the back button. Swiping up from the nav bar opens google now


----------



## czt (Aug 5, 2012)

nativi said:


> I think this is because you may be swiping up from the back button. Swiping up from the nav bar opens google now


Yes! Swiping brings up google now but I assure you there is no swiping at all on my part, just hitting the back button.
This is definitely a bug.

I don't know how or where to report this bug to developers so if someone knows something about this, please let me know. I'll really appreciate this. Sorry for my limited knowledge about such matters.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

You can try swapping the QuickSearchBox.apk in /system/app with the one in ICS. I know how to disable it was posted before.

Take a nandroid or backup the apk so you can revert with adb if something happens.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Confirmed here too.


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

I can confirm this as well on VZW Gnex running Bugless Beast. I never hit my back button rapidly like that though as I don't think there is a need to.....I was going to rant but I'll save it for another time. Good luck in finding a fix.


----------



## czt (Aug 5, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> You can try swapping the QuickSearchBox.apk in /system/app with the one in ICS. I know how to disable it was posted before.
> 
> Take a nandroid or backup the apk so you can revert with adb if something happens.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Couldn't find that QuickSearchBox.apk in /system/app








Sorry, limited knowledge.
Can you direct me to the thread where the method to disable it has been posted before?


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

czt said:


> Couldn't find that QuickSearchBox.apk in /system/app
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I don't know the thread. I just remember seeing it somewhere here on rootz. Try searching for disable Google now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't understand why that would bother many people..... just saying. I've never seen had that issue then again don't hit the back button rapidly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> I don't understand why that would bother many people..... just saying. I've never seen had that issue then again don't hit the back button rapidly.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I've accidentally opened Google now but not run into the bug. It was always triggered by swiping up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

Sounds like you have to really try to come across this bug. Is it really THAT big of a deal?


----------



## whewstoosae (Jun 10, 2011)

Confirmed, but see no reason this would be a problem. I doubt many others hit the back button that rapidly and with the great multitasking, why not just hit home?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## czt (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah! I agree with those who think its not much of a problem, but a bug is a bug, either its big or small. 
Maybe google will do something about it or alternatively, use this:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30831-disable-the-swipe-up-google-now-search/page__hl__%20disable%20%20google%20%20now

I don't know if it works but its worth a try.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Did it here too. Doesn't bother me, but as you said, "a bug is a bug".

Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

czt said:


> Yeah! I agree with those who think its not much of a problem, but a bug is a bug, either its big or small.
> Maybe google will do something about it or alternatively, use this:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30831-disable-the-swipe-up-google-now-search/page__hl__%20disable%20%20google%20%20now
> ...


So you had a velvet.apk? I don't but Google now swipe works. I can assume swapping velvet.apk from the ICS search apk file will work then.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## czt (Aug 5, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> So you had a velvet.apk? I don't but Google now swipe works. I can assume swapping velvet.apk from the ICS search apk file will work then.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Done it, stumbled upon something else too, for complete ICS search fucntion.
I'll update the first post and write the complete Method there.

Edit: Updated


----------



## czt (Aug 5, 2012)

May have to add something.
While others have to try to come across this bug, I only need to open google now just once by swiping up on home screen.
Then I'll get google now whenever I exit an application from landscape mode.
Sheesh, talk about tough luck.









Anyway, AOKP left to try otherwise, I'll keep it disable which is a shame 'cause I could use Voice recognition minus google now.

Edit: Bug persists even in AOKP.
(Damn)


----------



## firefighterguy (Aug 2, 2011)

Good for you guys who don't find this a problem. I prefer not to run Google Now until they straighten out the battery drain issue on it a little more. I know this type of app will use a lot of juice. I just know it can be refined a bit more. And I find it odd that you don't see an issue with this. You're probably the type that is ok with your phone making butt-calls and taking butt-photos. You didn't call or take a photo. Yet, there it is. Same goes for Google Bow. I didn't open it. Therefore it should not open.

I find it a problem. And I don't hit the back button quickly. I would press the back button deliberately with a pause until the previous screen is loaded the hit it again until I get to the home screen. This overlook on Google's part is unacceptable.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Some ROMs have it set so holding the back button kills whatever app you are in. I noticed that if you also press the back button too fast, the system thinks you held the back button and will kill whatever app. Since you are doing this when you get to the homescreen, the launcher gets killed and goes into Google Now because it has nowhere else to go. The launcher of course them re-opens itself because it needs to be open so you can get back it it either by pressing home or the back button once you are in Google Now.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

firefighterguy said:


> Good for you guys who don't find this a problem. I prefer not to run Google Now until they straighten out the battery drain issue on it a little more. I know this type of app will use a lot of juice. I just know it can be refined a bit more. And I find it odd that you don't see an issue with this. You're probably the type that is ok with your phone making butt-calls and taking butt-photos. You didn't call or take a photo. Yet, there it is. Same goes for Google Bow. I didn't open it. Therefore it should not open.
> 
> I find it a problem. And I don't hit the back button quickly. I would press the back button deliberately with a pause until the previous screen is loaded the hit it again until I get to the home screen. This overlook on Google's part is unacceptable.


After turning off location reporting in maps settings, I'm not seeing any noticeable battery drain that could be attributed to Google now.


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Why would anyone rapidly press back so many times? Sure, a bug is a bug. But really, how does this affect your daily use of the phone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## firefighterguy (Aug 2, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> After turning off location reporting in maps settings, I'm not seeing any noticeable battery drain that could be attributed to Google now.


I will have to try that. Thank you! I might end up playing with Google Now a bit more, after all.

____________________
( "King of the Self-Edit'" )

Remember: Never, ever fart in your bunker gear.


----------

